# Wood splinters in throat



## Makovach

Ok, So my butt head Tucker, has been deciding to chew on the gate when we put them in the bathroom. I coat that sucker in Bitter Apple spray and it doesn't stop him. 

He has been swallowing hard all day long after trying to eat the gate. I do believe he has a splinter or scratch in his throat. It's his own damn fault. 

I just rearranged my house and put the kennel back up. Annie and Tucker will be getting kenneled when we leave them at the house since they won't mind their manners and stay in the bathroom. If Annie is left loose in the house, she poops out of sheer vengeance. 

Is there anything I can give him to coat his throat? I don't think its bad, he just keeps swallowing. Should I just let him deal with it?


----------



## KittyKat

Is it possible he lodged a piece of wood down his throat and is swallowing trying to get it down?


----------



## Makovach

KittyKat said:


> Is it possible he lodged a piece of wood down his throat and is swallowing trying to get it down?


I don't think so. I've shoved my fingers down his throat and feel nothing. The pieces are itty bitty that he chewed off the gate and most of it he spit out. If there is a piece stuck, it would be a tiny piece. Should I give him a piece of pork heart of something to see if it helps?


----------



## creek817

The only thing I can think of is some raw honey to soothe his throat.

Bratface!


----------



## magicre

creek817 said:


> The only thing I can think of is some raw honey to soothe his throat.
> 
> Bratface!


agreed.that is what i would do


----------



## Javadoo

Poor baby!!
Not a good behavior-my brother's lab loved to chew on sticks. He swallowed a piece and it perforated his intestines. Major surgery and he almost died.


----------



## KittyKat

I dunno, if you gave me honey for doing that i'd keep doing it.


----------



## Makovach

KittyKat said:


> I dunno, if you gave me honey for doing that i'd keep doing it.


I gave him the honey.

But we don't have to worry about him doing it again. From now on, he will be locked in a kennel when we leave the house and will not be given the chance to be in the bathroom with the other dogs.


----------

